# Alls Good on Southern Hatteras



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

But the tri villages of Rodanthe, Waves and Salvo are messed up big.. Avon as well.

http://www.fishmilitia.com/jam

JAM


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Great Write up!!!!! Glad you made it through!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad you're ok, JAM.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

JAM,
By the end of your article I found myself standing up yelling YA! YA!

Kinda embarrassing since I was in my cube-farm office and people were lookin at me funny.

Screw them! Great write up JAM!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Glad your ok and always enjoy your writing. That situation really is for the birds(pun intended). I know the islanders will hang tuff and they will overcome.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

JAM said:


> But the tri villages of Rodanthe, Waves and Salvo are messed up big.. Avon as well.
> 
> http://www.fishmilitia.com/jam
> 
> JAM


I guess this is the Change people voted for.. Conservation is great---but conservation not based in science is useless at best and harmful at worst. 

Great write up--this needs to go viral with video and interviews with officials. American needs to know!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

ChuckFinley said:


> I guess this is the Change people voted for.. Conservation is great---but conservation not based in science is useless at best and harmful at worst.
> 
> Great write up--this needs to go viral with video and interviews with officials. American needs to know!




Yup, elections do matter.
Glad most folks down there made it out OK.
JAM, do you have mail service in the isolated areas yet?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't think so, I still do not have cable or i-net at my house.. JAM


----------

